# need outside spigot



## Our-1st-Home (Apr 21, 2010)

So we bought this property as a project to make it our 1st home together. 
With that said, it is a project, the origional structure was built in 1926, beautifuly, hower in the years to follow the house has been "improved" by half assed measures. None of the improvements added to the beauty and charm of the origional structure. We discovered yesterday that durring one such "imprvement" the hose spigot was covered and is now convientally located in the basement?? LOL we have a lot of brush to burn ad can not do so until we re-connect the water. Well we can not reconnect the water because there are broken pipes and no outside spigot. The plumbing hasn't seemed to have damaged anything yet, but I have a feeling if we cut it on there will be an indoor swimming area in the basement! Also the apprently needed to use a washing machine so the fitted PVC to the spigot and ran it up through the floor. My question is, how do I create an outside spigot? And for the pipes that are busted, they are the ones that supply the kitchen, can I use PVC? Should I be getting metal pipes? Any comments are welcome, this is our 1st renovation project and are learning as we go. While it's exciting and fun, we do have room for lots of information and helpful suggestions.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 21, 2010)

What are the existing pipes made of? If they are copper, Nestor has posted a rather well written essay on how to solder, you could cut out damaged areas and replace pieces as needed. Its not that difficult with a little practice. As far as PVC, don't use it if its not rated for water supply. There is a material called PEX thats rated for water pressure and can be used on water supply. Me, I like copper pipe, but I'm an old schooler.


----------



## majakdragon (Apr 21, 2010)

For the age of the house, the plumbing is probably galvanized steel or copper. Many areas do not allow PVC anymore and some do. Some also have made a requirement of CPVC, which used to be the code for hot water lines. If any piping has been changed during the other renovations, this is where I would tie in the piping for an outside spigot. Then just run it to the outside wall closest to where you will be using it the most. Running two lines (for another spigot) is also an option. Where I live in Arkansas, PVC is allowed inside the house (with CPVC for hot water). Pex is the newest star in Plumbing but you would need to rent or buy the tool for installation.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 21, 2010)

My suggestion would be to learn to solder right away.  Get some cheap copper fittings, like couplings, caps and elbows and a length of copper pipe and just practice soldering until you feel more comfortable with it.

 Too many homeowners try to avoid that by using compression fittings, and then when they do learn to solder they're kicking themselves for not having done it earlier.  Now they want to start replacing all those compression fittings with soldered joints.

In my humble opinion, you can't go wrong with copper piping.


----------



## handyguys (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah - get yourself a book on basic plumbing, read nestors soldering article if you are patient, curious and have time.

You steps will be
1) identify location for new outdoor tap
2) drill hole to mount tap. Hole to be determined by the tap you buy.
3) run new pipe to the tap location
4) connect everything

Yeah, i totally over simplified.

I would also add a shut-off valve in the basement while you are at it, its likely required in your area.


----------

